# scytek 1000rs remote starter problem



## justinmj4im (Dec 5, 2015)

I just bought a used 2006 saturn ion 2.When i was checking the features and functions,I figured out that there was a scytek 1000rs remote starter installed in the car,but i didnt have a key fob for it.so i bought a key fob for it and programmed it with the remote start in my vehicle.the problem is that, now when i press lock or unlock,the lights flash 1s or 2wise accordingly, but doesnt do anything.when i press the remote start,the light blinks four times and all the electronics start in the vehicle,but it doesnt start the car.any help would be appreciated.Thank you in advance.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Put the key in the ignition and try to start the vehicle and see what happens. If it starts, your module for the passlock is not programmed.


----------



## justinmj4im (Dec 5, 2015)

thanks for the reply.I tried that. it still does the same.all the electronics comes on,but the vehicle doesnt crank.and then everything shuts sown.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Hmm, I would check
Your wiring.


----------

